# Anyone around Steubenville?



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Anyone around Steubenville want to get together for some Cattin'? I just moved down here am I still trying to find some decent spots. Where's a good place close by to catch some shad?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be down at Rayland the week of September 17th catfishing the Pike Island pool for a few days.
The wife and daughter are going to Florida so I can go play on the river for a few days.
PM me a couple of weeks before the 17th if you remember. I'm going to be gone for work from Sept 7th-15th. We can meet up at Rayland for a night on the river if you want. I have a few shad spots I can show you.
Mike- fishcrazy or fishnasty (the one who likes to kick guys in the you know what) may be able to help you out.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I always got mine at Rayland Marina, theres a creek just across from Rayland that always held bait year round also, fished that area hard for about 4 years, Lewser gave us some good spots along with Crappiebub, what I liked about it was when the river was flooded out you could still fish the Rayland area, we have caught a lot of Flatheads and huge channels from that area.................Doc


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

the head of the big island (dont know the name?) had alot of flatheads, we caught six there this week, most on cut shad. probably had rods in the water a total of 4-5 hours


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Do you mean Brown Island across from Weirton?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Probably Brown Island, thats the only one I know of around Steubenville except for the one below Pike. I never really catfished around Rayland, did plenty of carpin but no cattin. I have heard some stories of some real nice flatties being caught in that area. I had heard talk about them possible dredging out the mouth of the marina and possibly dredging out some of that flat infront of the camping area. Its hard to get to deep water from shore because if your line is laying on that ledge your just asking for a cut line.

Jake


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

thats the island, the back side was covered in submerged logs, we sat there after shocking for about an hour and caught three, caught the others on the other side of the island


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks guys. Maybe some of us can get together sometime. Like I said, I don't know much about the River yet, but it won't take me long. If anyone has an empty seat that needs to be filled, give me a call. (740) 282-2956.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Finding fish should be no problem in that area, but finding big ones is much tougher. They are few and far between. I love to fish that area with dad, but mobility is the key. Don't sit too long. 

Also you will catch probably 10 flathead to each channel cat. Fun fishing and a lot of river to cover. There have to be many monster in the river, but they hide very well.

Rob


----------

